# Into the Woods - Post Apocalypse Movie



## hwminich (Mar 5, 2018)

Watched this movie over the weekend on Amazon Prime. I thought this was a good movie. A solid B. It was not the typical action movie, but more an examination of how two young ladies survived, isolated in the woods. There were some issues with it too, like it covered over a year of time in the movie and they never seemed to have winter, even though it is set in Canada. But other than that it was enjoyable. Has anyone else seen it? Did you like it?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

So .... 3 Amazon Prime movies over the weekend. Other than couch surfing SHTF movies what else did ya do? Or do ya do


----------



## hwminich (Mar 5, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> So .... 3 Amazon Prime movies over the weekend. Other than couch surfing SHTF movies what else did ya do? Or do ya do


Haha, well my man worked literally all weekend and there's still 2 feet of snow on the ground so.... but I did do the usual cooking, cleaning, farm chores...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hwminich said:


> Haha, well my man worked literally all weekend and there's still 2 feet of snow on the ground so.... but I did do the usual cooking, cleaning, farm chores...


Just razzin' ya, I like a good apocalypse flick also!


----------

